# QUESTION FOR TRIGANO OWNERS



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

I know i keep on about this but has anyone got a freestanding solar panel and if so how have u worked the lead from the under passenger seat battery?

I am not keen on it going under the edge of the passenger door as it is doing now?

regards

keith


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

chopper said:


> Hi
> 
> I know i keep on about this but has anyone got a freestanding solar panel and if so how have u worked the lead from the under passenger seat battery?
> 
> ...


Keith,

I had a free standing 60 watt solar panel for many years. When I downsized to the Timberland I had no room to store it inside so I had it mounted on the roof. Is there any reason you can't do the same?

Regards

Don


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

no reason other than i need it to be free standing as i use it for other things not motor home connected etc

keith


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi chopper, Go to your nearest motorbike shop & but a Bosch plug & socket. This is a waterproof 12v accessory socket similar but smaller than your cigar lighter socket. It is easy enough to mount the socket just under the sill or anywhere you find convenient. Cost £10 roughly, Steve


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi Sargeant

thank you for your reply though i am not sure how this helps as i am still going to have to get the lead from the battery to the outside and both ends have a connection on now!

keith


----------

